# 71+ power steering pump with 67-70 brackets?



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is anyone running a 1971+ power steering pump with 67-70 non-AC bracketry? I'm looking to do a Grand Cherokee swap in my Goat, and I hear the '71+ pump is better suited to the application. I understand the block-to-pump bracket is different, but I have access to both, although only the 67-70 front and alternator brackets. The engine is a MY1970 400. Appreciate the help. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

HA HA.. I had a 66 and 69 pump and brackets at the same time, there all different and there is a short 11 bolt water pump... Good luck, whatever you use has to match your water pump.


----------

